
Design Principles - cookingoils
https://principles.adactio.com/
======
gowld
Be warned these aren't necessarily _good_ principles. The very first one,
Robustness, is quite dangerous and is the case of much of the WWW's security
and compatibility problems.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_principle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_principle)

------
combatentropy
This is a long list of principles from many sources. I have bookmarked for
later, when I have more time.

------
bobbydreamer
Thank you for this

